# Pumpkin's Memorial Wall



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

This has been in the making for a good couple of months now but finally I have some photos to share lol

The wall isn't finished yet but the main parts of it arrived this morning 


































Painting close ups:

























These remarkable paintings were done by a very good friend and our very own PJ (PJM), she has so much talent and they look more tunning in life than any photos can do justice of.

I will be finishing the wall in the next couple of weeks so stay tuned for the final look!!

A huge huge thank you to my dear friend PJ, she has not only captured my little girl perfectly but now forever more will I see her everyday on my wall.

Check out Pj's (PJM) other Hedgehog Paintings and Non-Hedgehog Paintings here:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/PJs-Hedgehog-Paintings/174918125886730?sk=wall


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It's beautiful! You (and the artists) did an awesome job!!
(I even knew the last painting was "a PJ" before I saw the sig...she's famous!)

When I die, will you make me a wall?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, this is magnificent! I love everything about it from the paintings by PJ, the sparkly letters that spell out Pumpkin and the decorations around the paintings. This is truly wonderful.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The whole thing is just beautiful, particularly the paintings! I didn't even realize they were paintings in the first picture, I thought they were enlarged photos! The third painting of Pumpkin on your hand is my favorite, it's just precious. <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The Memorial Wall is going to be so beautiful! I love the sparkle in the letters in her name. 

Papilion was SO patient and wonderful with me, as I was learning how to paint a beautiful baby with no fur, and a human hand. The photo pages she created were stunning and I didn't do them justice. 

It was a privilege and an honor to paint Pumpkin. We spent many hours together, and I am all the better for the lessons she taught me.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJ you really captured Pumpkin, I too had a hard time telling those were paintings. She looked like such a sweet, innocent baby. Beautiful job, and kudos to you PapilionRu for the wall!


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Gorgeous. You will treasure this little monument and your little girl for ever, each time you see the wall. It is very well done, and I also didn't realize they were paintings until you said they were. Beautiful work, both of you!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words everyone.I can't wait for the wall to be finished, still deciding on a few details for it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such a lovely tribute for such a pretty little hoglet.  
RIP sweet little one.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The tribute is just wonderful for little Pumpkin. Such an honor for this little angel. PJM, Such talent!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this is just stunning!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone  I cant stop looking at how gorgeous the paintings are on my wal hehe


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

This is so sweet. Pumpkin's memorial looks absolutely beautiful. The artwork is fantastic too. Brought a tear to my eye... our hedgehogs are truly precious to all of us.


----------

